# The Wonder Boner



## stsinner (Dec 10, 2008)

Actually, it's the Wundor Boner

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=0cb_1228877062

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## ATXshots (Dec 10, 2008)

:lmao: is it actually real?


----------



## epp_b (Dec 10, 2008)

lolwut?


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 10, 2008)

I think we have a winner for worst product name EVER.


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 10, 2008)

monkeys rule


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 11, 2008)

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

How can you NOT get a Boner?


----------



## stsinner (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't know if it's real or not-it looks very real, because the phone number isn't something stupid like 555-555-5555...  But if it's real, it's one of the most disgusting things I've ever seen..  To just rip a fish's spine out...  Yuck...  No wonder I'm not a fish eater..  I like it when my meat just packaged all nice with cellophane over it on a Styrofoam tray and I don't have to see its face..

It's brilliant marketing, though.


----------



## paris_nrg (Dec 11, 2008)

haha! Beautiful!


----------



## epp_b (Dec 11, 2008)

> But if it's real, it's one of the most disgusting things I've ever seen.. To just rip a fish's spine out... Yuck... No wonder I'm not a fish eater.. I like it when my meat just packaged all nice with cellophane over it on a Styrofoam tray and I don't have to see its face..


Hey, look out the window!  See it?  Out there!  It's...it's...the point!


----------



## stsinner (Dec 11, 2008)

epp_b said:


> Hey, look out the window!  See it?  Out there!  It's...it's...the point!



Is that some kind of anti-meat eating/vegetarian point, because otherwise I missed it.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 11, 2008)

Now should I put that on my Christmas list or not?


----------



## abraxas (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks handy-dandy. Wish I had a boner.


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 11, 2008)

stsinner said:


> Is that some kind of anti-meat eating/vegetarian point, because otherwise I missed it.



I think you're about 180* from the point.


----------



## stsinner (Dec 11, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> I think you're about 180* from the point.



Got it.  Sometimes it takes me a minute...


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 11, 2008)

You know I don't really trust that you got it it can't have taken you that long if there was any chance you would get it.


----------



## pm63 (Dec 11, 2008)

"My wife would like one!"


----------



## stsinner (Dec 11, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> You know I don't really trust that you got it it can't have taken you that long if there was any chance you would get it.



Well, it's not as if I gave it one ounce of thought between postings.  Only when you said what you said did I re-visit the possible meaning behind the comment...


----------



## Overread (Dec 11, 2008)

hmmmm penguins are fishy -- well they are fishy birds

I wonder if it works on them......


----------



## stsinner (Dec 11, 2008)

Overread said:


> hmmmm penguins are fishy -- well they are fishy birds
> 
> I wonder if it works on them......



  Fishy birds....


----------



## Ejazzle (Dec 11, 2008)

number doesnt work


----------



## stsinner (Dec 11, 2008)

Ejazzle said:


> number doesnt work



LMAO!!!  Trying to get it in time for Christmas....


----------



## Ejazzle (Dec 11, 2008)

who wouldnt want a wonder boner for christmas???


----------



## Phazan (Dec 11, 2008)

I got your mom a wunder boner for Christmas.


----------



## Xander (Dec 11, 2008)

Thats Mike Roe doing the voice over, lol


----------



## Ejazzle (Dec 12, 2008)

i gave your my mom boner for christmas


----------



## Phazan (Dec 12, 2008)

Ejazzle said:


> i gave your my mom boner for christmas


 
*****, I already said that.


----------



## Ejazzle (Dec 13, 2008)

Phazan said:


> I got your mom *a* *wunder boner* for Christmas.


 


Ejazzle said:


> i gave your *my* mom boner for christmas


...


----------



## Overread (Dec 13, 2008)

....


----------



## bradster76 (Dec 13, 2008)

Real deal or not, still a ****ing hilarious thread! 

My problem is, my wunder boner is too large for that job. No, really, it's annoying. Like a baby holding an apple. Mine's not for sale, though. GF owns it. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Phazan (Dec 14, 2008)

Ejazzle said:


> ...


 
Doesn't make any sense =/ ...But let me simply say:

I had sex with your mom last night.


----------



## bradster76 (Dec 14, 2008)

Phazan said:


> Doesn't make any sense =/ ...But let me simply say:
> 
> I had sex with your mom last night.



Phaz..you forgot one:

"I don't know about that, but your momma's a whore"  :thumbup:


----------



## Ejazzle (Dec 15, 2008)

lol 

have seen my mom?


----------

